# Help with EQ & Post-production (Clip included) (LASS, HWW, EWQLSO)



## Ethos (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is an orchestral piece I'm working on (incomplete):

[mp3]http://www.ethosofmusic.com/overture.mp3[/mp3]


All the strings are LASS. Woodwinds are Hollywoodwinds with some EWQLSO for solos. Brass are all close-mic EWQLSO. 

My reverbs are all Altiverb with Todd-AO impulses configured almost exactly like SvK's great ER tutorial posted a while ago. And a light Bricasti "Large & Close" hall reverb on the master. (No, I don't own a Bricasti, it's an impulse )

The only EQ I'm using are the included presets with LASS. I have the "violin" preset on violins, "viola" on violas, etc...

I have been A/B comparing mine to Harry Gregson Williams "Prince Caspian" score. I'm trying to get that "large but intimate" sound. I can't tell if mine is lacking that because of orchestration or post-production. I also am no longer able to listen objectively.

I am very bad at applying EQ because my ears seem to natually EQ my pieces so that they sound amazing until I hear something better. But my piece seems to be muddy with "loose" bass, and the upper-end gets pretty crowded. The "Prince Caspian" score has crystal clear, shimmer highs and very deep but articulate, tight, and focused bass. 

I would very much appreciate _any_ advice, comments, or criticisms on the music and especially the production.


----------



## P.T. (Apr 28, 2010)

Muddiness would be in the low frequency instruments like bass possibly cellos.

Look for it around 150-350 hz and reduce it with a peak (bell) shaped parametric eq.

It may also tighten the bass.
The highs may also become clearer once the excess in the bass is removed.

Refresh your ears from time to time as you work by listening to mixes that you think sound good. Use those as references as well.


----------



## Ethos (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, thank you for that very thoughtful reply! It helped immensely. I completely understand that perhaps it's the orchestration that is causing problems... in fact I suspected that. I was just hoping for someone to post a magic trick to fix it all  Still, your insights on EQ are very helpful.

I have been studying Peter Alexander's Professional Orchestration books, and I will keep at it. 

I sure this is asked numerous times, but does anyone know where I can see samples of A-List composers scores? I have some study scores of classical & romantic masterpieces, I also have seen some published arrangements of John Williams stuff. But I'm looking to study from the actual scores? Again, I know this is a shot in the dark but it doesn't hurt to ask.

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2010)

Whether or not he's at the tip top of one's list strictly as a composer, John Williams' orchestrations are second to none. Every time I look at four bars of his material I learn something.

The scores are not cheap, but I think worth it.

I know it would be great to see what a lot of guys do, but apart from the orchestrators themselves, getting copies of scores is not easy.


----------



## Ethos (Apr 30, 2010)

Where can I find the JW scores? I don't mind paying a decent amount for them, since I do believe it would be worth it. I have only seen published arrangements for schools and whatnot, which are not very helpful.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2010)

one of our members sells them:

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Film-Scoring/John-Williams-Study-Scores.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... cores.aspx)


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (May 14, 2010)

I think you can get pretty far using hi-pass and low-pass on every single track and the same goes for every reverb you use, Eq post the reverb. Roll off everything you don't hear and compare it with an analyser. Maybe one or two eq on every track.
general settings for Eq after reverb can be about, Hi-pass 400 Low-pass 7000- and more. It's a matter of taste, instrument and so on. Listen carefully to every channel both in single mode and together with all the other tracks. I think your flute and crash need some low-pass, but it's a matter of taste and it's just my 2 cents.

Very nice piece


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 14, 2010)

Logicology @ Wed Apr 28 said:


> Here is an orchestral piece I'm working on (incomplete):
> 
> [mp3]http://www.ethosofmusic.com/overture.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> ...



a few random comments. take them with a grain of salt. I'm not as eminent as some of these guys here


1. I feel musically your piece is a tad wandering and doesn't have a strong intuitive/logical arc at times. 
The first 2 minutes or so it does but then gets a little muddy.

2. speaking of muddy I feel the reverb may be a tad strong in general...perhaps it's just on the low end as JohnG said. I just feel like I'm listening to everything through this really smoky haze. Woodwinds are barely audible beneath the reverb and they almost sound like synth pads. 

3. I agree with John sometimes that low bass drum shakes the roof of my house on my HR824 Mackies. 

4. this is really good and beautiful writing ...it just lacks direction from the 2nd half onward as I've said. It's sort of just listlessly vertiginous in the second half.


----------



## dp_audio (May 14, 2010)

JohnG @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> one of our members sells them:
> 
> http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Film-Scoring/John-Williams-Study-Scores.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... cores.aspx)



Thanks for posting that; I had no idea those existed. Do you know if they transcribed by a third party or copied from the actual scores?


----------



## chimuelo (May 14, 2010)

I think this free filter seminar from an upcoming DSP developer ( Cellist ) has some excellent HP Filter and LP Filter tips that are definately worth watching.
Anyone who knows who some the European DSP Coders are was at this Seminar, even the synth DSP Guru, developer of Solaris John Bowen was there. JBowen is a frequent consultant to Hans Zimmer along with Howard Scarr and a few other chaps so I figured I could learn something and I did.
It's free, and so is the little freebie synthmaker filter just for reference.
If you want to learn a couple of filtering tricks this is well worth the time.
http://www.synthschool.com/free-seminars/index.html
Filters are great EQ's in certain situations.


----------

